# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  insumos orgánicos chablor

## agrochablor

Vendo Bio-fertilizantes  Líquidos Orgánicos, humi-chablor, Bio-Plus Chablor, Pro-Frut Chablor,  de alta calidad Biológica, para cultivos Orgànicos y convencionales, temporales y permanentes, mejorador de suelo, aplicado en viveros, almácigos, vía foliar y sistema de riego,  especial para cultivos de espárragos, ajìes, páprika, cafè, cacao,citricos, mangos, banano Orgánico ,caña de azucar, cultivos de hojas, Legumbre y Hortalizas, Tubérculos, Cereales, hierbas aromáticas, medicinales,  etc,  calidad garantizada , desarrollado  con tecnologìa limpia , contamos con stock permanente, respuesta en plazos inmediatos. atte Gerencia comercial Pedidos al Telf: 01-993828256 / 975036334 rpm*421077 www.agrochablor.comTemas similares: Artículo: Industrias agropecuarias y manufactureras podrán reducir hasta 40% de gastos en insumos Artículo: Exportación de insumos peruanos para gastronomía mundial se dinamiza en lo que va del año Artículo: Minag pide al Congreso extender exoneración del IGV a productos e insumos agropecuarios ¿Precios --> cuánto cuestan los insumos en tu zona? Biofertilizantes Orgánicos Chablor

----------

